# Sydney Forex Trading Accountability Group



## PPC NO 1 (23 June 2016)

Hi, I’m looking for 4-5 forex trading buddies who would like to meetup once a month to discuss our trading setups. However, if you’re trading stock or futures market then I’m also okay with that as long as you’re using technical analysis to take your trade setups. So it’s more like *a small accountability group*. The requirements to join this group are simple:
1. Must maintain a trading journal for all the setups that you take. It doesn’t matter whether you’re using demo or real account. A trading journal can be in an excel spreadsheet, downloaded historical transactions from your trading platform or myfxbook. You can hide the amount of dollar risked per trade.  If you’re still in backtesting stage, I’m okay with that as long as you keep a journal of your backtesting results.
2. You must not keep changing your trading systems every time they stop working. If you want to change your trading system, then you must show to me that you’ve done your backtesting or forward testing the system on demo/live account for at least 6 months.
I am serious about forex trading and have spent a lot of my free time learning forex trading so I want to hang out with traders who have the same level of commitment. A little bit about myself. I’ve been learning and trading forex for 5 years now. Still a breakeven trader  I love to trade using price action. I have 2 trading systems; one is for ranging market and the other one is for trending market. I think forex trading is a lonely journey so it’ll be good if I can have a discussion with other serious traders. Hopefully we can help each other to become a better forex/share/futures trader.


----------

